# When to Band Bucklings



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. So lately, I've been hearing a lot of different preferences as to when people band their bucklings. I have quite a few Nigerian buckling kids right now and I know some of them need to be wethered. When do you do it? When does it feel too late to neuter them without surgery? Has anyone ever used a Burdizzo? Is this a better method to castrate kids with? Thank you.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I only use the bands. I know many people say this is an inhumane method, but all of the bucklings I've ever done are are back to their normal, happy selves within a day. I usually do mine at about 3-4 weeks old. That way the urethra has had some time to grow, but the testicles aren't so big that it will cause a lot of discomfort.

Hope this helps!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have Nubians and band mine around 8 weeks....they are back to normal within a few hours.....no biggie


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use bands and always have. I never band before 3 months, I try to go to 4 if I can. Less change os UC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I band at 8 weeks. I just don't have an extra space to put boys and my Nigerians can get frisky.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the Advice*

Thanks everyone for the advice on weathering! I feel better about banding them when they're older, so I'll now be banding them around 6 or 7 weeks of age. Thanks again...


----------

